# Orion NT 100 question



## conarobb (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi All,

After many years of collecting a complete Orion NT system the install started today. 

The system planned is:
NT 1s tweeters
NT 6s mids
NT 12 DVC (4ohm)
NT 200 (tweeter amp)
NT 200 (mid amp)
NT 100 (sub amp)

My assumption for this setup is based on my orion documentation which says the NT100 is stable on a 2 ohm mono load.

Can anyone substantiate this ? I really dont want to power it up and produce some smoke. 

Would appreciate it if somene could confirm this or not from experience.

Thanks
Robb


----------



## conarobb (Jul 27, 2008)

so can anyone confirm if the orion NT 100 is stable on a 2 ohm mono load ?

maybe it is just too old for people to remember...


----------



## conarobb (Jul 27, 2008)

conarobb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After many years of collecting a complete Orion NT system the install started today.
> 
> ...



Guys,

is this in the wrong section ? 94 views and not a response ?


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

XTR/NT100
Power: 50W x 2ch @ 4ohm on 12V battery [rated]
100W x 2ch @ 2ohm on 12V battery [rated]
200W x 1ch @ 4ohm on 12V battery [rated]
400W x 1ch @ 2ohm on 12V battery [rated]
800W x 1ch @ 1/2ohm on 12V battery [rated]
THD: 0.005%
Slew Rate: >500 Volts per microseccond
Output Damping: >1000
S/N w/balanced input: 112dB
Power Bandwidth: 6Hz to 1000kHz +/- 5dB
Idle Current: 1A
Full Power: 28A @ 13.6V

XTR/NT200
Power: 100W x 2ch @ 4ohm on 12V battery [rated]
200W x 2ch @ 2ohm on 12V battery [rated]
400W x 1ch @ 4ohm on 12V battery [rated]
726W x 1ch @ 1.15ohm on 12.5V battery [measured]
983W x 1ch @ 1.15ohm on 14.4V battery [measured]
THD: 0.005%
Slew Rate: >500 Volts per microseccond
Output Damping: >1000
S/N w/balanced input: 112dB
Power Bandwidth: 6Hz to 1000kHz +/- 5dB
Idle Current: 1A
Full Power: 28A @ 13.6V


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

You also might want to check out "Dereck BigDWiz" channel on youtube. He has a few videos on the NT amps.


----------



## conarobb (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks guys for coming back to me. I was not aware the the NT were also stable to such low loads.

I have seens Big D's videos on the 200 - it is great. I have not seen one on the NT100 - I will see if I can find one.

cheers


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

knever3 said:


> XTR/NT100
> Power: 50W x 2ch @ 4ohm on 12V battery [rated]
> 100W x 2ch @ 2ohm on 12V battery [rated]
> 200W x 1ch @ 4ohm on 12V battery [rated]
> ...


These ratings are BOGUS and I wish they were removed from the Internet! No NT200 EVER has produced 983W at 1.15 ohm. Total BS! Just like the 2100 HCCA's doing 1600W or more...I asked the OP WAY back for some "test results" backing up those numbers and nope, just made up numbers. Anything over 400W shown as "rated" and over 600W shown as "measured" is BS 

I have an NT100 and will try it out soon on the Dyno. Both amps are rated to deliver 400W, the NT200 I tested got over 500W, so I'd expect the same from the NT100.


----------



## Bill st.hilaire (Feb 20, 2020)

Any nt amps floating around


----------



## Jln213 (Mar 5, 2020)

You really should put one of the 200s on your subs and the 100 on your tweeters... Without question.


----------



## Jln213 (Mar 5, 2020)

Old ass post haha


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

[QUOTE = "Jln213, publicación: 5804799, miembro: 215647"]
Realmente deberías poner uno de los 200 en tus subs y los 100 en tus tweeters ... Sin duda.
[/ CITAR]

+1


----------

